
Ask HN: Career advice, senior chill job, remote? - wondereranon
I&#x27;m a programmer in my 40s who is currently stuck at a consulting contract where I seem to be one of few people who actually care. People take sick leave, etc, are unprepaired, and I&#x27;m expected to be a senior guy doing architecture decisions for my team and sometimes even help out with requirements as well as do development. I would much prefer to work more focused with programming at a product development company and spend much of the development time from home. It should be a chill atmosphere where people can be relaxed but still productive. I hate open offices and feel my energy is depleted. I spend so much time and energy explaining even basic things to non-technical customers.<p>I find it really hard to find good opportunities where my requirements of a good atmosphere, good chairs (not IKEA crap!), good boss, good equipment (mac + monitor), etc, can be me met.<p>Dammit, why is it so hard to find a job that is up to par to what I want to offer. I also don&#x27;t want to work with insecure nerds in a small startup apartment office either. What have other people in a similar situation done?<p>My main goal is to get better work-life-balance by working more from home (less brain stress from open offices and annoying meetings) and ability to ship good stuff to satisfied customers and put pride into the product and keeping customers happy.<p>I find it really hard to be an experienced&#x2F;senior developer and simply get a programmer role. People want me to take an architecture&#x2F;scrum-master role too which I just don&#x27;t want. If I could improve my work-life-balance by working from home, I could get to the gym more frequently and get some of my energy back. Any thoughts or ideas?
======
starbuxman
Have you checked out SkipTheDrive.com?

